# dKh reference solution



## ve3sqb (Mar 26, 2010)

it seemed a little strange mixing baking soda by weight to be mixed with a volume of water. I used a scale accurate to two decimal places and kitchen measuring spoons to make up solutions and could not measure any difference between them. ie one liter of dKh 40 requires 1.194 grams or .26 of a teaspoon. A level 1/4 teaspoon with a tiny 'hump' in the middle gave me a volume to volume solution as accurate as using the scale. I put this info into a program you can find by following the link in my profile comment page hope it helps


----------



## virgo888 (Jun 25, 2009)

either way works, depends on what equipment you have to work with.


----------



## huaidan (Mar 6, 2010)

Can your eye tell the difference between pH indicator registering 7.21 and 7.22? 
I mixed a teaspoon baking soda in a gallon of distilled water then diluted by 1/10th. The resulting solution registered a bit too greenish with the pH indicator, so i threw in barely a dash more, maybe 1/20 to 1/10th of a teaspoon more. This registered blue.

In layman's terms, if you start out just barely true blue with your drop checker solution, and it changes to solid green/yellow green in two hours, your CO2 is adequate for most plant species. Check out this table: http://www.csd.net/~cgadd/aqua/art_plant_co2chart.htm
The difference between low CO2 and 20ppm CO2 seems to be a difference of .4 pH points, regardless of kH.


----------



## ve3sqb (Mar 26, 2010)

of course you cant see decimals of ph but using 4x the amount of test solution, you can verify dKh to .25. I use two drop checkers that overlap. They are both the same bright green only when the co2 is between 27.5 and 32.4 ppm


----------



## wet (Nov 24, 2008)

(removed post from another project. realized may not be cool. <3)


----------

